
Has convenience turned you into a monster? - lnguyen
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/may/22/uber-airbnb-convenience-liberals-pew-survey?CMP=oth_b-aplnews_d-1
======
jacalata
TL:dr; eh, who cares, it's super convenient and I can't change anything
really.

